# Kestrel bike owners any out there



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

Are there any owners of kestrel bikes out there. In particular the 2015/2014 RT-1000 model? I've been looking at this bike for a long time now and on looks and specs it looks good but theres not much info of any of the kestrel line that isnt 4-5 years old or not all the legit looking. Does anyone have any experience with the RT what do you think? what are the good and bads?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't own one, but I did take a look at both the RT and the Talon at my local shop; I may be in love. 

I'd be interested in hearing some first-person feedback from owners as well.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

Wetworks said:


> I don't own one, but I did take a look at both the RT and the Talon at my local shop; I may be in love.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing some first-person feedback from owners as well.


Any idea how much the RT weighs? How's it ride? Unfortunately I don't have a shop anywhere near me that carries this bike so basic info like this is non existent online.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

LGRider said:


> Any idea how much the RT weighs? How's it ride? Unfortunately I don't have a shop anywhere near me that carries this bike so basic info like this is non existent online.


No idea on how it rides, but I was a bit surprised at how heavy it seemed when I lifted it off the wall. Not really helpful, I know, but considering I have an Allez, that may give you an idea of my impression.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

:/ thats a little disappointing to hear. I really wish there was a place to try one out. Wish I had time to take a vacation trip to the nearest performance bike shop and take a look at it.


----------

